# heat from console



## tommy55 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a 2011 cruze RS. Yesterday I noticed that there was a lot of heat coming from the front of the console area down by my right leg. It was only in the 70's outside and AC on. It's hot to the touch, which makes it hot on my leg while driving. It's got 25,000 miles on it. Everything else seems fine.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There should be a TSB on this. It's a known issue with the 2011's that the heater core plumbing that runs right there next to your leg didn't get insulated enough. Take it into your dealer, they should have a fix available. I'm assuming you're still under warranty.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep thats it heater core and hoses run right there. Ive been thinking about putting in a shut off valve for the heater core for summer use.


----------



## tommy55 (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks for the feed back. I'm calling the dealer tomorrow. It's like driving the car with the heat on, and it's summer!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

tommy55 said:


> thanks for the feed back. I'm calling the dealer tomorrow. It's like driving the car with the heat on, and it's summer!


It's my understanding that coolant flows through the heater core all the time if the engine is up to operating temperature regardless of what the settings on the dash are. That's why the TSB for adding additional insulation for the driver's leg.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> It's my understanding that coolant flows through the heater core all the time if the engine is up to operating temperature regardless of what the settings on the dash are. That's why the TSB for adding additional insulation for the driver's leg.


Why try to insulate when it can just be shut off. I guess it would be too inconvenient for many to just turn a valve.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Please let me know what happens at the dealer tommy55 and if you would like for me to document this issue in our system for you. Send me a private message if you would like my assistance. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Why try to insulate when it can just be shut off. I guess it would be too inconvenient for many to just turn a valve.


That's something you'll have to ask the engineers. I'm pretty sure it is involved with how they make the mileage what it is. It's all controlled by the ECM, so it's up to them to control it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

It sure is nice during the winter months though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Why try to insulate when it can just be shut off. I guess it would be too inconvenient for many to just turn a valve.


Cars haven't done that since the 70s-early 80's. They all flow through the heater core all the time now.

It was common for the valve to break/leak or the shaft to break. Now it's just common for the whole heater core to rupture. :uhh:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Cars haven't done that since the 70s-early 80's. They all flow through the heater core all the time now.
> 
> It was common for the valve to break/leak or the shaft to break.


 Yep - had a 1980 SAAB Turbo 5M that loved to leak at the heater control valve. Filled the drivers footwell with nice steamy hot coolant when it failed. Happened about 3 times. I finally had enough and during the summer months just put in a copper elbow that bypassed the heater valve and core.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Yep - had a 1980 SAAB Turbo 5M that loved to leak at the heater control valve. Filled the drivers footwell with nice steamy hot coolant when it failed. Happened about 3 times. I finally had enough and during the summer months just put in a copper elbow that bypassed the heater valve and core.


Same with mine (3 times)...liked to leak all over your right foot.


----------

